# Mac Lightscapade Haul



## Dar (Oct 12, 2011)

I finally got my hands on Lightscapade ! After years of trying to get it... Its all so crazy. Has anyone else had much luck getting this Msf ? Also having a Giveaway on my blog :

http://looksleeknotcheap.blogspot.com/2011/10/essence-giveaway.html


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY for getting Lightscapade!! I managed to order it online when it launched and I'm in love with it!


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 15, 2011)

I managed to get my hands on one too! I love it so far!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Oct 15, 2011)

I also ended up with 3 but gave on away


----------



## Babylard (Oct 15, 2011)

its my fav <3


----------

